# [SOLVED] Far Cry 2 instalation problem



## T1ger (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi. I have a problem with Far Cry 2. Since I uninstall the game and later want to install it back I find a big problem. I simply can't install the game. When I put the DVD in the DVD player and run the setup. The window pop up with uninstall first. So I try to uninstall and its looks like the program is uninstall itself. After uninstall I press the "ok" and start setup again. But the uninstall pops up again. Its looks like something remain in registry or I don't know. I tryed many different uninstaller without results. Tryed also find every ubisoft register key and deleted it. But didn't help eighter. So I am verry unhappy because I love this game and now I can't play it. Also I don't want reinstall my OS because of it. If I remember well I have something similar with MOH Airborne, and I can't play that too. Since I uninstalled it.  MY OS is just 2-3 monts after fresh install so can't be that bad. 
Is here any1 who have something similar problem as I? And have a solution too? I try to find the solution on google and Ubisoft forum. But no solution even no problem like this. 

The games are a legal copy so must work. I also have a problem with GOW but its a bit buggy game anyway  ( I mean the instalation). 

Thanks for trying to help me.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Far Cry 2 instalation problem*

Hello and Welcome to TSF!!!

Try *Revo Uninstaller*:

Revo uninstaller download link

Hope this helps...


----------



## T1ger (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Far Cry 2 instalation problem*

Thanks for the quick reply 
I tryed Revo already but the game itself is no longer in installed programs. So the Revo can't do anything. I also used register cleaner an Your Uninstaller as well. No luck, sofar. The game looks like installed only if I try to install it. Then it wants to uninstall only or reinstall, wich is ends with the same results.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Far Cry 2 instalation problem*

Did you check in *Programs* in *Control Panel* if there is any folder left after uninstalling???


----------



## T1ger (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Far Cry 2 instalation problem*

No its no sign of the game inside "programs" or in the control panel. No sign at all. I can't understand how the Vista see it if its not there. I deleted also the register keys but the same. Strange things happends inside my PC I think...


----------



## T1ger (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Far Cry 2 instalation problem*

C'mon boys. Is nobody's here who can help me? I really want to play this game.. Please


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Far Cry 2 instalation problem*

When you say you deleted the Reg Keys, did you delete both the Current_User one and the Local Machine One?


----------



## T1ger (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Far Cry 2 instalation problem*

Yes I did. Both registry keys. But didn't help eighter  I am verry sad. I already posted it on Ubisoft forum but nobody can't help me. It looks I have to wait until I reinstall my Vista again. But I don't want to do that if its not needed. Sigh... Damn PC...:4-dontkno


----------



## T1ger (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Far Cry 2 instalation problem*

Well.. I decided to reinstall my OS. :\ So much work but I think thats the only option. You guys have no idea how much I hate reinstall it then the installation of all my programs and games...sigh....:embarased ok, let's begin...

Thanks to everyone who tryed to help. I appriciate it. Hope be back soon.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Far Cry 2 instalation problem*

Once you've got Windows reinstalled and setup how you like it, use *Acronis True Image* (£40) or *XXClone* (freeware) to create a clone. This will allow you to restore the computer back to a perfect working state in just a few minutes next time there's a major problem, rather than having to spend hours reinstalling the OS and software again.


----------



## T1ger (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Far Cry 2 instalation problem*

Hi. I reinstall my OS and I have no longer problem to install this game. :grin:
After an 5-6 hours of updating and patching vista everything works fine. Thank you for all help. 

And I gona definitely use that software to make clone of my OS. Thanks for the link Koala. I go play Far Cry 2 :tongue:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Glad to hear it T1ger, I would deffo take koala's advice


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

I am glad you are able to play game! 

If you ever need help again, you know where you can find us


----------

